# How do you find a good divorce attorney?



## Oregon Rose (Jul 1, 2013)

How do you find a good divorce attorney? I don't want to just pick one off the internet, you know? How do you find a good one who will really fight for your rights? I don't know anyone to ask for a recommendation. It seems like a pretty important decision. Any advice?


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Oregon Rose said:


> How do you find a good divorce attorney? I don't want to just pick one off the internet, you know? How do you find a good one who will really fight for your rights? I don't know anyone to ask for a recommendation. It seems like a pretty important decision. Any advice?


It does complicate things if you don't have any friends, co-workers or acquaintances to ask. However, you could start with an internet search to find an attorney in your area that *specializes* in divorce and family law. That would be your best choice, followed by a free consultation to see how you feel about their services and whether you feel confident that they could do a good job for you.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Also cross-reference the attorney name's at your State Bar Association website to see if there are any problems with that attorney.


----------

